# Raptors @ Jazz, Nov. 20th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........9:00 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1233.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1217.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1425.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0673.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0447.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-jazz-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 10 -- 20 November 2006
Raptors (2-7) @ Jazz (9-1)
_The Utah Jazz are the best team in the NBA, boasting a franchise-record 9-1 start. The white hot Jazz are coming off a thrilling OT victory over Captain Canada Steve Nash and the struggling Phoenix Suns. In that game the Jazz scored 120 points, paced by sophomore Deron Williams' 25 points and 14 assists. Early season MVP Carlos Boozer scored 22 points and added 16 rebounds in the win. Boozer is shooting a sizzling .555 from the field on the season to propel him to 20.5 points per game along with 13 rebounds and nearly 4 assists. Jazz All-Star Andrei Kirilenko didn't play against the Suns but former Raptor Rafael Arajuo did, tallying 1 steal and 1 TO in four minutes of play. In contrast the Toronto Raptors are currently tied for second-worst in the NBA, losing their fourth game out of four on a Western road trip that (mercifully) ends Monday in Salt Lake. The Raptors have lost five in a row and have fallen three games behind in the Atlantic Division chase. Jazz cast-off Kris Humphries looks to exact revenge on his former team at 9:00 EST, broadcast on Raptors NBATV._​</td></table>​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

(PS. the head-to-head feature is working now)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

worst rebounding team in the nba vs best rebounding team in the nba


[puke]


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't think the stats are updated since the last game. But I like the Boozer vs Bosh matchup.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> I don't think the stats are updated since the last game. But I like the Boozer vs Bosh matchup.


That should be interesting. Bosh is going to have a tough time defending him in the post, but he needs to use his speed on the offensive end and take it at right at him. Hopefully he can get him into foul trouble or at least tire him out.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing Deron play.

Chris will have his hands full with Boozer.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Looking like another loss, the Jazz are just killing it right now.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anything is possible, but the stats don't favor you much.

Jazz

108.3 PPG - 1st in league
100.7 PPGA (+7.6 differtial) - 1st in league
45.1 RPG - 2nd in league
34.3 RPGA (+10.8 differntial) - 1st in league in allowed and differntial
25 APG - 1st in league
19.2 APG (+5.8 differntial) - 1st in league differntial, 23rd in league of allowed
50% FG - 1st in league
45% FGA

Raptors

100.3 PPG - 11th in league
105.9 PPGA - 2nd in league
40.7 RPG
46.6 RPGA
22.4 APG
22.8 APGA
44% FG
48% FGA

Also, you want to not let the jazz score 100

here is the stats when jazz score 100.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable4.html?cnf=1&prd=1


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

For some reason, this 2-7 start is even more painful than last season's 1-15 start.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Anything is possible, but the stats don't favor you much.
> 
> Jazz
> 
> ...


Um...

Here's a stat: Jazz 9-1, Raps 2-7. lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Um...
> 
> Here's a stat: Jazz 9-1, Raps 2-7. lol


 Yeah, we don't need stats to show us who the better team is.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> For some reason, this 2-7 start is even more painful than last season's 1-15 start.


 Higher expectations this season. Less excuses. We don't have the whole "young, inexperienced team" crutch to lean on anymore.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

if this is a sure loss maybe sam shud play bargnana for 35 minutes an let him figure out things.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jibe said:


> if this is a sure loss maybe sam shud play bargnana for 35 minutes an let him figure out things.


 You'd think he'd be doing that more often this season anyway, with the way we've been playing. I'm a supporter of Sam and all, but... this is the #1 pick we're talking about here. He needs to be seeing the floor.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You'd think he'd be doing that more often this season anyway, with the way we've been playing. I'm a supporter of Sam and all, but... this is the #1 pick we're talking about here. He needs to be seeing the floor.


i agree but wat i see is bargs is fouling a lot cause things are goin too fast for him an all he can do is foul .. like hoffa did .. big an slow in the brain. if bargs cant step up he will be benched an nobody is gonna change that unless sam is fired an some euro coach comes in.

in euro ball they played team ball but in the nba its man to man an if you cant step up you will be benched. bargs cant an he is benched pretty much.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jibe said:


> i agree but wat i see is bargs is fouling a lot cause things are goin too fast for him an all he can do is foul .. like hoffa did .. big an slow in the brain. if bargs cant step up he will be benched an nobody is gonna change that unless sam is fired an some euro coach comes in.
> 
> in euro ball they played team ball but in the nba its man to man an if you cant step up you will be benched. bargs cant an he is benched pretty much.


 Big and slow in the brain? Are we watching the same dude on offense? Or are you just saying that because he's another tall white dude drafted by the Raptors?

See I just can't get with this, because the Raptors are supposed to be playing team ball. Sam's using the zone on defense, and a fast breaking team on offense that we're supposed to be ideally would play a team game. Offensively, Bargs has looked pretty solid, he knows where to be on the court very much unlike Hoffa. For his fouls, he's getting his share of rookie calls, but he needs to improve his defensive awareness, so I agree with you on that. The biggest problem is that other teams know this and go after him when he's on the court, so he picks up a lot of fouls fast. But it's not because he can't step up.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I say the jazz will take this one. Everyones mentioning Boozer vs Bosh but in the past Okur has ripped us up. I would like to see how Garbo matches up with him. This season has been very frustrating as its been close games until the last few minutes of the 4th quarter and we make a stupid turnover and lose the game. We got to step up the D this game and hit our open 3 pointers. Interesting fact from last game we had 32 assists and only 8 turnovers and still lost the game. Hopefully we can have that same ratio vs the Jazz but this time come out with a win.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the only positive thing i can say about this game is that the game starts at 9 so i can watch prison break before we smacked around by utah


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

madman said:


> the only positive thing i can say about this game is that the game starts at 9 so i can watch prison break before we smacked around by utah


I second that......what is going to happen this week?.....I can't wait!

We need to pull out all our stops in this one....maybe we unleash Humphries and let him run wild on his former team :biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

whats the over/under on hoffs minutes?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

madman said:


> whats the over/under on hoffs minutes?


No over/under line available

There is no over/under, because there is nothing under 0 minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wonder if anyone would notice if we put Hoff in a Raps jersey and played six on four?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I wonder if anyone would notice if we put Hoff in a Raps jersey and played six on four?


 it would a disadvantage


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm feeling a Raptors victory here...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> the only positive thing i can say about this game is that the game starts at 9 so i can watch prison break before we smacked around by utah


You got Raps TV now?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

this is gonna be brutal, I'm not hoping for much tonight

I just want to enjoy a fairly competitive game, I will be pissed if this game is over by the 1st quarter.

If the Raps can keep the deficit to within 10 throughout the game, I will be satisfied


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I actually think we'll be competitive in this game. Last time we got dominated in this fixture because Kirilenko was all over the place. We are fortunate that he is out of the lineup, and although Utah has done well without him, I think this one could go either way.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> You got Raps TV now?


 oh damn i thought it was on thescore, ****!!!!!! i hate this crap


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been watching some bits of Utah games as I flip through the channels of NBA league pass. Deron Williams is legitimate for those who haven't seen him yet. I never thought he'd be good in the league - I thought he'd be too slow and I didn't think he could shoot.

The guy is calm under pressure and his passes are brilliant. It will be interesting to see him match up with Ford and Calderon.

I don't see the Raptors winning but who knows, they're not going to go 2-80. And the Jazz aren't going to go 81-1. Maybe without AK47 the Jazz are vulnerable. Maybe Okur doesn't kill the Raps as he always does. Maybe Bosh eats Boozer's food. Yes I'm predicting the Raps pull off the upset!!!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i like what i've seen over the past few games, the improvement is obvious, but our record still looks ugly. it's become a matter of winning just one game to get out of this funk, and from there i'm not really concerned. i don't think our record today does much justice to the way we've been playing lately- and i'm not saying we're perfect, not by any stretch (see 67.5% vs los angeles), but we're better than 2-7. i don't think we've gone that far off the rails but we need to win some games to get back on track...

starting with tonight. i'm not sure why so many people are scared silly by this game. a record is only a record- just like with ours, i don't think utah's current mark necessarily does justice to the team _they_ have- but either way, at the end of the day, it means very little when you're talking about *tonight*. that was then, this is now. i think we have an excellent shot to win this game and i hope we come out with the right attitude. this is not david vs goliath, imo- and even if it is, i plan to see us come out firing. i think we're finally ready to play basketball.

peace


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Higher expectations this season. Less excuses. We don't have the whole "young, inexperienced team" crutch to lean on anymore.


 Good point. Plus, this year's team looks better than last year's team on paper. It's just not translating into success on the court. Grr.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

11-14 Jazz so far.

Parker at the line.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors actually looking alright so far.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would like to introduce you to Millsap, #47 pick of the draft.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of the first.
29-25 Jazz


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Millsap, #47 pick of the draft.


Pretty impressed so far. 4-5 from the field, 8 points, 3 off boards.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sweet block by Garbo.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice layup by Freddy to tie the game, great block by Bargs! But a stupid shot by Bosh... come on, this is the same bull**** that always prevents us from taking the lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bargs with a Block!
Bargnani driving the lane and gets fouled..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good job by Bargs getting to the line.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice layup by Freddy to tie the game, great block by Bargs! But a stupid shot by Bosh... come on, this is the same bull**** that always prevents us from taking the lead.


Yeah, didn't like that shot at all. Would be awesome if he made it but it missed and hurt.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice layup by Freddy to tie the game, great block by Bargs! But a stupid shot by Bosh... come on, this is the same bull**** that always prevents us from taking the lead.


 CB4 makes bad shot-taking decisions sometimes. A lot of times, nobody is blocking his way to the basket but he opts for the jump shot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani with 10 and it's not even halftime.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow and of course the Raptors answer by sending Okur to the line.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> CB4 makes bad shot-taking decisions sometimes. A lot of times, nobody is blocking his way to the basket but he opts for the jump shot.


 It's not CB4... it's everybody on our team. When we're down, we make good decisions to get us back in the game, but when we get close, the dumb shots just start breaking out. It's a big reason why we're 2-7.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice play by TJ, he'll shoot two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors getting to the game a lot tonight, that's a great sign.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

TJ is hella quick, nice basket.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Boozer called for the self-pass travel, but the Raptors caught a break there, he was having his way with our defense.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> It's not CB4... it's everybody on our team. When we're down, we make good decisions to get us back in the game, but when we get close, the dumb shots just start breaking out. It's a big reason why we're 2-7.


 That's true too. Someone needs to put together a compilation of all these bad shots and show it to the team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JS03 said:


> TJ is hella quick, nice basket.


 And you're even quicker... how did you get that post in that quickly?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Garbajosa leaves, looks like he's playing like he was at the beginning of the season again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ford with another basket! High octane :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF why is our defense so bad???!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani bricks the trey... come on Ford where's the high octane?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Big Bad Bargs with the steal. Makes up for the three.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

updates are special.. molto gratsi ocho cinco.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And you're even quicker... how did you get that post in that quickly?


Skill! lol, j/k

Timeout Raps, up by 2.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank god, none of the next three games are on RapsTV.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bargnani is playing a great great game tonight...on that last play TJ shouldve got him the ball at the top of the arc.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

TJ misses the jumper..

Half-Time. Raptors leading 54-52


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ford really feeling it... and that's not a good thing, completely misses the rim on a jumper before the half ends.

54-52 Raptors at the half, Bargnani the star of the game so far with 10 points and two blocks, among other stats.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Good point. Plus, this year's team looks better than last year's team on paper. It's just not translating into success on the court. Grr.


so true.

i know i am a "homer" but i thought this year would start better. i think the team, on paper, is much better than last season's squad.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess it's also because we figured Bargnani would play like this every night and replace Charlie's production. Hopefully games like this become the norm for him from here on out this season.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Good game for Bargs so far. Hopefully he keeps this up.

Nice to see the Raptors up by 54-52. They better build on this 2 point lead in the second half and not blow it.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> so true.
> 
> i know i am a "homer" but i thought this year would start better. i think the team, on paper, is much better than last season's squad.


 Yeah. And the team looked so promising in the preseason.



But then again, the Raptors always do alright in exhibition games.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Jazz have 11 turnovers at the half.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> Good game for Bargs so far. Hopefully he keeps this up.
> 
> Nice to see the Raptors up by 54-52. They better build on this 2 point lead in the second half and not blow it.


 Well, this is kind of uncharted territory for the guys. I can't remember the last time we had a lead this late in the game. Was it against Philly?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> The Jazz have 11 turnovers at the half.


 Turnovers mean nothing, the Nuggets had like 30. It's how we convert them into points... which we also seem to be not so good at.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

BTW, who's guarding Carlos Boozer? He's gone 6 for 6 from the field and he's made 5 free throws for 17 points.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, IR</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>17</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, SG</td><td>16</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, F</td><td>18</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P.J. Tucker, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Uros Slokar, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*16-38*</td><td>*2-6*</td><td>*20-24*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*54*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*42.1%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*83.3%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (2)</td></tr></tbody></table>Stats at the half boys..


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well, this is kind of uncharted territory for the guys. I can't remember the last time we had a lead this late in the game. Was it against Philly?


 Can't remember. All I remember are these last five losses.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Turnovers mean nothing, the Nuggets had like 30. It's how we convert them into points... which we also seem to be not so good at.


 Yeah. We're either really bad at running fast-break plays or the other teams seem to have really good transition defence.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> BTW, who's guarding Carlos Boozer? He's gone 6 for 6 from the field and he's made 5 free throws for 17 points.


doesn't really matter, Boozer's been smokin' so far this season

Bargs reachs double figures in scoring finally! woohoo!!!! :banana:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps up 66-54.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

14 points to the Jazz's 2 points to start the third.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great start to the 2nd half.  A couple fast breaks by Anthony Parker, including a layup, and a successful 3-point play by Bosh and the Raptors are up 68-54 now. Raptors have 5 guys in double figures.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Garbajosa brings down the rebound. Bosh misses the 16-footer from the elbow.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice active defense by the Raptors. Utah gets the offensive rebound but Boozer bails the Raptors out by knocking the ball out of bounds.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG Bosh just SCHOOLED the Jazz to the basket for the easy layup!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whaaat, Boozer with the near-three pointer. 70-56 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker steps out of bounds, turns the ball over. Garbajosa looked very tentative to shoot on that play, and it's no surprise.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bargs back in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BBB isn't registering my posts fast enough.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice hard foul by Garbajosa sending CJ Miles to the line.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors up 70-58..
crazy.. i missed 6 mins of the third Q. =/


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice hard foul by Garbajosa sending CJ Miles to the line.


 ...and he makes two...

Bargnani gets fouled... what, actually getting some calls now? Movement without the ball on offense? Is this the same Raptors team we're watching?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

TJ Ford misses... the Raptors haven't made a basket in a couple minutes now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with the rebound, he's got 5 now if I'm not mistaken.

MoPete in for Jones.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Looseball foul on Bosh =/


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Offensive foul on the Raptors. Our offense is on another dry spell now, the defense has to hold up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Bosh with another rebound!

But the Raptors turn it over again, bad pass by Ford.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors playing very sloppy offense right now... this could be a 20 point lead now instead of a 10 point one...

Boozer just scored again, 70-60 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

3 second defensive violation against Utah. Bosh misses the free throw. Raptors haven't had a point in a while now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Whoaa, Bosh with the fade away


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh is 4-6 tonight at the stripe. Another poor free throw shooting night for him.

But he makes it up with a long fadeaway two!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You know what, Millsap goes to the line, but the Raptors have played good defense this quarter. Really hustling, putting in the effort on both ends of the court.

Millsap makes one... misses the other. Raps rebound, going down the court.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani misses, Utah running now. And Boozer will go to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol... Jack Armstrong... "Watching Utah is like going to a crash derby, everyone's falling all over the floor"


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Fred Jones for THREE!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is terrible. Raptors lead is only 7 now... but JONES MAKES IT A TEN POINT LEAD!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, Jones in for Garbo.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Boozer is ridiculous. 29 points. Wow.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn, Okur with a long two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

DAMMIT FREDDY!!! Takes a stupid quick 3, Jazz ball... and Memo makes a lohng two. 75-69 Raps. Only a 6 point lead... terrible.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani with a nice move inside... he's got 12.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh goes in and draws the foul. gj.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Deron Williams with the bucket. Jazz offense has really picked it back up. Or has the Raps defense gone back to being Raps defense?

Either way, Bosh is going to the line for two.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh strugglin with his free throws this year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ugly, Bosh BRICKS the first one.

Are they booing Bosh or cheering Boozer?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, Bosh misses two. He's missed his last three from the stripe, he's 4-8 for the night. What's up with Bosh's freebies this year?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jones misses the half court shot.

End of the 3rd. 77-71 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Freddy almost makes the midcourt heave, but it's a no-go.

Parker was really the Raptors' offensive catalyst in the 3rd, hope he sees some burn in the final frame.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow, Bosh misses two. He's missed his last three from the stripe, he's 4-8 for the night. What's up with Bosh's freebies this year?


Stuggling big time. He said his goal was to shoot 90% this year. =/


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The 3rd quarter was so frustrating. A great start balanced out with a horrible finish. The Raptors need to be able to hold onto the lead. They just got way too comfortable, took a lot of stupid shots. They need to play every possession like they're down 20, it seems, to even have a shot at winning.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Fisher with the 3

Bargnani Replys!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JS03 said:


> Stuggling big time. He said his goal was to shoot 90% this year. =/


 The Raptors need to stop making these outlandish goals. Remember MoPete and Jalen for the all star game? Ugh.

And the Jazz cut the lead to 3 with a 3. UGH!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BARGNANI WITH THE THREEEEE!!!! NIce!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Mo makes 3 pointer and gets fouled

thats the old mo pete i know  misses foul shot though 83-76 raps


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Okur will go to the line for two, foul on Bargs.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete for three!! and 1!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Zoltan said:


> Mo makes 3 pointer and gets fouled
> 
> thats the old mo pete i know  misses foul shot though 83-76 raps


 I must have the lagged version of the game... LOL


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raps just struggling as a team on their free throws.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Millsap to the line again. Dude came out of nowhere (I was going to ask this as a question, but I know unluckyseventeen would come in here with a bunch of random facts about where he came from ).


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Fisher REJECTED on the fast break, and the Raptors turn it into an easy Calderon layup! 85-77 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OOOOH that hurts... Fisher with a long three.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Freddy loses the ball on a drive inside, Jazz ball. Come on Raps, DE-FENSE!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, Millsap for MVP? He just made another bucket.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

NOOOOOO FREDDDY!!!! UGH WHO LETS THIS GUY SHOOT?!?!?!

Not looking good, Raps with a one point lead after a Millsap putback.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

errr.. off board jazz and basket. Timeout!!!

Raps just up by one. 85-84


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow what a terrible game. Why can't the Raptors just hold on to the ****ing lead? This game should have been over right now, too many stupid decisions. Get Jones outta there! Put back Parker!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Crap. Raptor's lead is at 1 point.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm sorry, but Fred Jones is easily the dumbest offensive decision making Raptor, easily.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Enough threes...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Jazz offense is just on right now, and the Raptors aren't doing anything about it. The Raptors offense on the other hand, has been terrible, stagnant, and right on cue Parker is back in the game.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jazz take the lead 86-85.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And what does MoPete do, shoot a front-rim brick three. Ugh.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jazz take the lead back with an Okur deuce.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

kick ball on utah 86-85 utah parker comes in from bench


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Why do we suck so much?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nesterovic out, Garbajosa in. Let's see what this does.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani wants it inside... Ford bricks a foul-line jumper.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bargnani wants it inside... Ford bricks a foul-line jumper.


 And NOBODY there to get the rebound! But for the Jazz, they get the offensive rebound... they're just killing us.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh with his fourth turnover.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow Millsap is just outhustling the Raptors as a team... by himself!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whoops... Parker's in NOW, for Peterson.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bargs picked up his fifth foul.

Jazz up by three.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ANOTHER TURNOVER!!! MILLSAP SCORES AGAIN, AND THE FOUL!!!


UGHHHHH **** me up the ***!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I hate Utah.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****in Millsap... why didn't we draft him?


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

okur with a ****ing 3 85-91 utah -_- this isn't going good


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

THe Raptors are so going to lose this game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Waoweeee.... we suck.

Bosh to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh wow I'm only three posts away from 18,000. I don't know if I should be happy or depressed.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

err, internet messin up on me..
Raps losing

terrible.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jones needs to stop shooting. 3/10? Ughhhhh.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors just do not respect Okur's shot, and he killed us.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Raptors just do not respect Okur's shot, and he killed us.


 Well, that was 18,000. I'm officially the biggest loser on the Raptors board, although I'll never be Petey-level .


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, 93-86 Jazz. How are they up by 7? We were winning by SIXTEEN MOTHER ****ING POINTS!!!!! AGHHHHHH I HATE BEING A RAPTORS FAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh ****, Bosh made a free throw. Stop the presses!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WHAAAT??? 2-2? Crazy talk!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, Millsap just outhustled the entire Raptors team, again. ****.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors suck more **** than a gay hooker on the corner of Jarvis and Wellesley.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay... Bosh has missed 5 free throws, and we're down by 5. I'm not saying he should have made all of those, but even if he made three of those... it's a completely different story right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow, 93-86 Jazz. How are they up by 7? We were winning by SIXTEEN MOTHER ****ING POINTS!!!!! AGHHHHHH I HATE BEING A RAPTORS FAN!!!!!!!!


There there, I'm a Rockets fan, I know how you feel....

Its not quite over yet, but with the way Utah's been playing this entire season so far you can just sense they'll steal this in the end


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

95-90 Utah 2:53 left Boozer made a jumpshot while being fouled on the line


he misses the shot


Ford goes to the line for 2


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****in internet ****ing up on me, but Jones made a shot. Wasn't a jumper apparently, which is exactly what I said he should be doing - not shooting! Good, this is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Why the stupid shot Bosh? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Zoltan said:


> 95-90 Utah 2:53 left Boozer made a jumpshot while being fouled on the line
> 
> 
> he misses the shot
> ...


 You should post more often. I'm getting a delayed version of the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> There there, I'm a Rockets fan, I know how you feel....
> 
> Its not quite over yet, but with the way Utah's been playing this entire season so far you can just sense they'll steal this in the end


 No, not as a Rockets fan you don't. As a Grizzlies fan, sure. lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

95-93 Jazz, with the ball.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Boozer makes us pay, 97-93.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

NOOOOOOOO Parker misses an inbounds catch and shoot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow. Boozer was WIDE OPENN!N~!UIEWYFOUHSADLFKHSLFJWL


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Garbajosa for THREEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And The Rebound!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

99-96 Utah


Charge on TJ ford
Utah Ball
1:15 left



please comon utah has enough wins let us have some HOLY ****


Garbo misses the 3 point shot 30 secands left 3 POINT LEED FOR UTAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ROFL WE HAD 2 OPPURTUNITY'S BUT WE ****ING MISSED


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

TJ Ford = CRAP


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Zoltan said:


> 99-96 Utah
> 
> 
> Charge on TJ ford
> ...


 Boo, you just ruined it for me lol. I'm not even gonna watch. I'm just gonna pound my keyboard now, because there's nothing else to be said. We ****ing suck. That is all.

l;kjhalkflkawhfkljawhflnhncnaewdafjekwnsbjfkewbsdljkajkzwjkaljkzskaasljdlskdls bjklb JKlib ulbhkafljkalkafnlvdjklbfekj


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If I'm Sam Mitchell, I'm contemplating suicide right now. Because he's got a team with a bunch of mofos who can't SHOOT THE FUCING BALL!!!!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Another last second claspe


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wow wow wow....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Another example of the Raptors being fine whenever the **** they ****ing feel like it, except for when it comes to taking the mother****ing lead! Why have I been punished with following this team? Like wow.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

on the bright side bargnani had a good game


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Final 101-96 Raptors lose.

0-5 West Coast road trip.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Another example of the Raptors being fine whenever the **** they ****ing feel like it, except for when it comes to taking the mother****ing lead! Why have I been punished with following this team? Like wow.


 lol. Sometimes I ask myself the same thing.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Up by 16 at one point and blew it..


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ford cost us the game with his boneheaded offensive charge and brutal decision to jack up a 3 pointer when he should have found someone who is actually decent at making 3 pointers, to take the shot.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Stop playing the same damn unit in crunch time. If you need a big 3 point shot, why is Peterson on the bench?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

**** **** **** **** ****

what a waste of a night, I could have been doing something productive, or at least something that didn't make me feel like throwing up in my mouth and swallowing it back down, because that would probably taste better than the feeling I have right now from the Raptors loss.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Ford cost us the game with his boneheaded offensive charge and brutal decision to jack up a 3 pointer when he should have found someone who is actually decent at making 3 pointers, to take the shot.


 He was wide open. And what about Bosh's two boneheaded long range shots? And Jones' long range shot?

All this TJ hate is just stupid, he's a scapegoat and an easy target... stop blaming him for everything. And this isn't directed at you specifically ball hog.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rapsfan33 said:


> Stop playing the same damn unit in crunch time. If you need a big 3 point shot, why is Pterson on the bench?


 EXACTLY! Freddy has proven that he can't make big shots, so why let him take big shots?


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

They games are killin me. Tj's shot at the end was a questionable one. Also im not impressed with Jones' play so far, he forces a lot. Changes have to be made, simple as that.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Rapsfan33 said:


> Stop playing the same damn unit in crunch time. If you need a big 3 point shot, why is Peterson on the bench?


 Agreed!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> Up by 16 at one point and blew it..


 The fact that we were up by 16 and still lost the game makes it even more painful.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> He was wide open. And what about Bosh's two boneheaded long range shots? And Jones' long range shot?
> 
> All this TJ hate is just stupid, he's a scapegoat and an easy target... stop blaming him for everything. And this isn't directed at you specifically ball hog.


Too bad there was 13 seconds still left when he took the shot. He is not a three point shooter and certainly shouldnt be dribbling down by himself and jacking up a three when theyre was more then enough time to come down and set up a much higher % play for a 3 pointer.

What about his brutal offensive charge 2 possessions before that killed a momentum surge?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Too bad there was 13 seconds still left when he took the shot. He is not a three point shooter and certainly shouldnt be dribbling down by himself and jacking up a three when theyre was more then enough time to come down and set up a much higher % play for a 3 pointer.
> 
> What about his brutal offensive charge 2 possessions before that killed a momentum surge?


 Yeah, THAT was a bad play, but he can't be called out on the three. He's proven this season that he can make wide open three's, and well, he was wide open, so he took the three. And obviously, judging by Bosh's late three and Jones' late three, that's the direction all the Raptors were going in.

Bottom line is, there are plenty of questionable moves the Raptors made on offense down the stretch that we can point at and say, "that cost us the game", which is exactly my point. Parker's catch and shoot fadeaway off the inbound. Jones losing the ball off his own foot. Bosh's two turnovers late in the game. Fact is, TJ wasn't the only guy playing like ****. And Calderon, other than that one fast break layup, wasn't doing much either.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Zoltan said:


> on the bright side bargnani had a good game


I was gonna make the exact same post :laugh:


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, THAT was a bad play, but he can't be called out on the three. He's proven this season that he can make wide open three's, and well, he was wide open, so he took the three. And obviously, judging by Bosh's late three and Jones' late three, that's the direction all the Raptors were going in.
> 
> Bottom line is, there are plenty of questionable moves the Raptors made on offense down the stretch that we can point at and say, "that cost us the game", which is exactly my point. Parker's catch and shoot fadeaway off the inbound. Jones losing the ball off his own foot. Bosh's two turnovers late in the game. Fact is, TJ wasn't the only guy playing like ****. And Calderon, other than that one fast break layup, wasn't doing much either.


Yes he can be called out on the three, go look at his career three point % and take into context how much time was left on the clock. It wasnt like theyre was 3 seconds left and he was forced to take the shot due to time. He took the ball the whole court and JACKED up a three without even setting the play up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Yes he can be called out on the three, go look at his career three point % and take into context how much time was left on the clock. It wasnt like theyre was 3 seconds left and he was forced to take the shot due to time. He took the ball the whole court and JACKED up a three without even setting the play up.


 I woulda been pissed if he took a 3 with 3 seconds left on the clock, because he would probably have been covered man to man with little room to operate, and some Jazz help defense on the way if he decided to drive. I'm not gonna make excuses for him, but the shot was right there for him and it's plain to see why he'd take it. It's just foolish to use him as a scapegoat and place the blame squarely on his shoulders, because he wasn't the cause of death for the Raptors tonight.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm tired of unknown players and scrubs having career games against us, no offense to Milsap, he had a good game but, so does many other and he was playin against a team that lacked interior and rebounding presence


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Millsap was a one-man wrecking crew out there tonight. He dominated us. He even dominated the Jazz. He just dominated.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

now lets get real ... the raps are a divelopment team with lots of new players. lets not expect wins only watch how they play an divelop this season an next one too. if you expect wins you are watchin the wrong team.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Remember the name Paul Milsap, he isn't no scrub. the guy was a projected first round pick but fell because teams didn't like his size. he's been having great games for the Jazz since before AK went down.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jibe said:


> now lets get real ... the raps are a divelopment team with lots of new players. lets not expect wins only watch how they play an divelop this season an next one too. if you expect wins you are watchin the wrong team.


 I'm sorry, but this team has enough veterans, ALL OF WHOM SEE THE COURT in crunch time. I'm seriously doubting we watch the same team, because this is not the team I expect to see blow a 16 point 2nd half lead.

As for developing, and inexperienced, bull****. Bull ****ing ****. We got outplayed by a ROOKIE tonight, VETERANS outplayed by a rookie, and you're saying this is a developmental team? We're definitely not watching the same team.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

vi3t_boi11 said:



> I'm tired of unknown players and scrubs having career games against us, no offense to Milsap, he had a good game but, so does many other and he was playin against a team that lacked interior and rebounding presence


Milsap has proved so far this season that he's a good player. He's hardly a scrub right now, having punished three teams in a row with his offensive rebounding.
He's the next Carlos Boozer, cash that.

I really don't understand why a team jacks up so many threes and haven't had one game doing so. It's not like we're hitting a good clip of them.
MoPe needs to come back in the starting line-up and Jones needs to be demoted as well as losing some of his playing time to Graham. Jones is shooting 31% from 3 point land and he's taking an average of 4!!! a game. He went 2-6 (4-12 in total). Half of his f-en shots were from the 3 point land. Why?! Why does Mitchell watch this and not lose his mind on him? And why is he getting the most PT out of all the players. I'm officially regretting signing Fred Jones to be honest.
Bosh isn't clutch down the stretch and took 2 three pointers when he couldn't hit a foul shot, let alone a three. Once again, why?!
T.J. is a scapegoat but played reasonably well once again. His charge was a bonehead move but he's trying to create something and attempting to get to the rim, which no one else seems interested in doing, and for that, that makes him the better player right now. BUT ONCE AGAIN, the three was very questionable (however he was wide-open and was essentially the only player making it happen on offense, therefore it gets him slightly off the hook)
We don't have ONE player shooting over 35% (not even 40%) from 3 point land. It makes me cringe to watch the Raptors jack up three after three without any success.
This is a team that wants to run-n-gun like the Suns yet we don't have any three point shooters while they have Nash, Barbosa, Bell (and once, JJ). We jack up threes instead of cutting, slashing and taking it down low. 
Sigh, I don't know. I really don't want to blame Mitchell but the team just doesn't seem disciplined. Can you image Popovich on our sidelines watching this happen?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This team is not meeting expectations, something should be done.

But the question is...WHAT?


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Pnack said:


> This team is not meeting expectations, something should be done.
> 
> But the question is...WHAT?


Nothing

see 2007 draft for more info


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

is Bargnani so white that hes invisible on the court? seriously he was trying really hard tonight and even had good position down low a few times and no one wanted to pass him the ball. Freddy J should not be allowed to play in crunch time, tries to force it a lot of times. MoPete is one of the leaders of the time, he should be taking the big threes at the end of the game, hes proven that he can do it. Close game, Raps blew a lead but one of the things a good team needs to learn how to do is to close out games (cliche but its true)


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Pnack said:


> This team is not meeting expectations, something should be done.
> 
> But the question is...WHAT?



draft Kevin Durant


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No, Oden, It's all part of BC's plan, he wants a line up of

Ford
who cares
Gnani
Bosh
Oden

put mo Pete at SG and for the exception of Ford, we would have a sickening tall line up


I think I just creamed my pants


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm tired of losing and waiting for #1 picks.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I was waiting to see how long before someone started throwing names related to the 2007 draft (kevin Durant, Greg Oden, etc...). Who's going to be the first to start a "lottery watch" thread?
I think the 2007 draft is much better than 2006 - there are some freshmen that could light it up this year in the NCAA.

I don't understand the common belief that this year's Raptors are better on paper than last year's edition.

All the shots that Mike James and Charlie V. took (maybe 30 a game) are now being taken by TJ Ford, Fred Jones, and Anthony Parker (none of whom are good shooters, though Parker's not bad at times). The defense hasn't improved at all, the rebounding has gotten worse.

Help me understand how this year's team is better on paper - or did you just buy into the media propaganda ("Garbojosa is great, TJ is awesome, they won't miss Mike James at all, etc....). I wonder how much MSLE pays the local media outlets to spout this crap.

Did you ever notice that all the Raptors analysts get their paycheques from the Raptors? (Swirsky, Rautins, Armstrong, Eric "Stick-to-it-ive-ness" Smith, Paul Jones, Brian Heaney, Norma Wick, Sherman Hamilton, etc....)

Holy smokes how many broadcasters does one team need?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Yes he can be called out on the three, go look at his career three point % and take into context how much time was left on the clock. It wasnt like theyre was 3 seconds left and he was forced to take the shot due to time. He took the ball the whole court and JACKED up a three without even setting the play up.


Actually taking the three in the transition is very smart - . Your chances of getting an offensive rebound shoot up IMMENSELY !!! Also, the shot is less likely to be contested And most players understand this concept

It was a smart calculated risk
a) Your chances of getting multiple shots because of the offensive rebound.
b) If there is an offensive board the follow up shot is likely to be wide open against a disorganized defence. 
c) Furthermore, but the shot in transition and the second shot are less likely to be contested, because the defence is not set up.
d) If Ford misses, and Utah gets the ball, there is still 10+ second to play the foul game.

I have absolutely no problems with the shot, and if you do the probability analysis based on various scenarios (if you are capable of such), you would also see it was the right play at the time.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I didn't see the game and have some questions based upon the box score

1) How does Bosh only score 17 points on a team with such poor defenders as Boozer and Okur?

2) Is the Raptors interior defense that bad? Boozer and Milsap combining for 55 points is frankly pathetic.

If you told me before the game that the Raptors were going to hold Deron to 12 points and 8 assists, I would have said the Raptors would win in a blowout.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I didn't see the game and have some questions based upon the box score
> 1) How does Bosh only score 17 points on a team with such poor defenders as Boozer and Okur?
> 2) Is the Raptors interior defense that bad? Boozer and Milsap combining for 55 points is frankly pathetic.
> If you told me before the game that the Raptors were going to hold Deron to 12 points and 8 assists, I would have said the Raptors would win in a blowout.


1. Well, he shot 5/14 from the field, missed 5 FT's, and had 4 TO's. That's pretty much it. He just didn't have a great game.

2. Our interior D has been among the worst in the league for multiple years now. Boozer is a stud, but the shooting percentages for him and Milsap are downright embarassing for the Raps. They were the only thing going for Utah.


As for TJ taking that last 3pt shot I can see both sides. It's hard to pass up that shot when you are allowed to just walk into it with perfect rhythm. That is a shooter's dream. But he is not a clutch shooter and had tons of time on the clock to find someone else in transition. You have to know your role and skill set. You wouldn't want Hump taking that shot just because he is open. Either way its not why we lost.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

You can't be mad at TJ on that play - if he pulls up and waits for a more structured look, he'd end up with a well guarded Bosh or Jones for the 3 to tie. I don't like the odds there.

Mike James would probably have hit the shot - I don't mean to start the whole Mike James debate again, but the Raps don't have a clutch shooter and they'll lose a lot of games because of it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> You can't be mad at TJ on that play - if he pulls up and waits for a more structured look, he'd end up with a well guarded Bosh or Jones for the 3 to tie. I don't like the odds there.
> 
> Mike James would probably have hit the shot - I don't mean to start the whole Mike James debate again, but the Raps don't have a clutch shooter and they'll lose a lot of games because of it.


And here I thought TJ Ford was supposed to be our saviour, pass-first point guard that Toronto has been dying for all these years and one worthy to be trading a young, up-and-coming asset for...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *cpawfan !*
> 
> 1) How does Bosh only score 17 points on a team with such poor defenders as Boozer and Okur?
> 
> 2) Is the Raptors interior defense that bad? Boozer and Milsap combining for 55 points is frankly pathetic.


1) Well not seeing the game I can only guess, but so far this season Bosh, being our only really consistent scorer on this team is the primary focus on defense for every team we face. I don't know if Bosh had an off night or Sloan just forced him to be a passer.

2) Yes our interior defense is pathetic, but I wouldn't stop there, our entire defense is pathetic and non existant


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> 1. Well, he shot 5/14 from the field, missed 5 FT's, and had 4 TO's. That's pretty much it. He just didn't have a great game.
> 
> 2. Our interior D has been among the worst in the league for multiple years now. Boozer is a stud, but the shooting percentages for him and Milsap are downright embarassing for the Raps. They were the only thing going for Utah.
> 
> ...


 well in normal circumstances, the coach would call a time out, sub in good shooters, run a set play to get the 3-pt shooters open looks. 

But we are talking about Sam here..... set plays? what?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

come on, y'all, it's never that simple. if tj were to be blamed for that jumpshot, that, by association, would also posit another truth: we lost by one play.

if that's true, i don't mind. it wouldn't really bother me if we went 0-82 if we lost them all by one play.

but in the end, i don't think we really believe our own oversimplified opinions. we just say them to feel better (temporarily). tj should not be the goat, imo. the team lost that one, the team coughed up a 16-point lead (as well as they had built the same 16-point lead), the team is to blame here. 

i didn't mind that game. i think we might've lost primarily because of the funk we're in. if this game had been played two weeks from now, i think we might've pulled it out. that just reveals a young team learning itself. i think we're finally coming out of this- albeit a little late. still, our record at the 10 game mark is not the end of the world.

i'll tell you what bothers me. i guess it's somewhat related to the point that we're struggling in general, but it's the *similarity of this period to last year's*. i mean, we've overhauled the entire roster and front office department- and yet some things remain the same? wow. i'm not fully comfortable with that. 

we started last year 1-15. i remember thinking, "man, we're losing these games _because_ we're losing these games. we're not a 1-15 team. we'll look back on this in two months and think, 'why were we struggling so badly when we're playing so much better now? why didn't we just anticipate that we'd eventually come out of it and force it to happen sooner rather than later?'" well, that's exactly what we thought in the end and i hated myself for it. why couldn't we avoid having ourselves play those psychological games? why couldn't we avoid those self-inflicted wounds that didn't exist in the first place? 

here we are, last night at 2-7. if we went in at 6-3, i think we would've won... rather easily, too. why do we find it so much harder than most other teams to avoid these let downs? why we do we believe murphy's law now in the same way that we did last year, especially when our team is in no way similar? i guess the answer lies in one of the following: either 1) it's pure coincidence; or 2) we're _not_ entirely different. in other words, there's something on our team now (in our mind) that is the same as it was then.

i don't believe 1), and i'm reluctant to believe 2), but by process of elimination i don't feel i have much of a choice here. that's what bothers me. we shouldn't be losing these games like 8 year-old children.

but when it comes to last night alone, i don't mind. it's just a loss. it's not the 8th of 10, it's 1 of 1. i hope we can retain some of the same spirit in the games to come. 

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

wind161 said:


> well in normal circumstances, the coach would call a time out, sub in good shooters, run a set play to get the 3-pt shooters open looks.
> 
> But we are talking about Sam here..... set plays? what?


I always wonder why people are such control freaks. Based on my viewing expereince over many years of watching college and NBA basketball, I always found that better shots are obtained when the play is a little more hectic and the defence has no time to set up.. i.e when no time out is called

IMO, setting up a set play is about as useless as hen**** on a pumphandle, because the defence is also able to set up and get organized. Most of the time the set play falls apart, and when you only have ten seconds to work with, there is no option #2.. the play falls apart and you have a few second to readjust and heave.

Nope, I have always admired coaches that lets his team play, because this lack of "Control Freak" actually is a better strategy. Anybody else think the same... I know Jack Armstrong does.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I always wonder why people are such control freaks. Based on my viewing expereince over many years of watching college and NBA basketball, I always found that better shots are obtained when the play is a little more hectic and the defence has no time to set up.. i.e when no time out is called
> 
> IMO, setting up a set play is about as useless as hen**** on a pumphandle, because the defence is also able to set up and get organized. Most of the time the set play falls apart, and when you only have ten seconds to work with, there is no option #2.. the play falls apart and you have a few second to readjust and heave.
> 
> Nope, I have always admired coaches that lets his team play, because this lack of "Control Freak" actually is a better strategy. Anybody else think the same... I know Jack Armstrong does.


But looks who's taking the shot. TJ has enough trouble getting layups to commit let alone shooting 3 pt'ers. He had just as much time on the clock to collapse on an already collapsing defense while he's waiting for his mates (all of whom are mroe capable of knocking down the 3pt'er than TJ) are coming back in transition.

I wouldn't have had so much of a fuss over this loss if it was Mo Pete or Anthony Parker


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

trick said:


> But looks who's taking the shot. TJ has enough trouble getting layups to commit let alone shooting 3 pt'ers. He had just as much time on the clock to collapse on an already collapsing defense while he's waiting for his mates (all of whom are mroe capable of knocking down the 3pt'er than TJ) are coming back in transition.
> 
> I wouldn't have had so much of a fuss over this loss if it was Mo Pete or Anthony Parker


Ford shoots 27%, MoPete shoots 33%, Parker 30%, our team averages 30% :curse: 

He had a good look and they got the rebound, BECAUSE getting offensive boards is so much easier in a transition setting.

To me a strategy that significantly increases the odds of getting two shots, is better then a strategy waiting for one shot from a mediocore shooter like AP or No-pete.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

chocolove said:


> draft Kevin Durant


dont think you draft a 7' guy who can shoot it to 3 then draft a 6-9 guy who can shoot it to 3. I would think they would be looking at Oden, Noah, Splitter, Hawes, Budinger depending on where you're drafting.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

rainman said:


> dont think you draft a 7' guy who can shoot it to 3 then draft a 6-9 guy who can shoot it to 3. I would think they would be looking at Oden, Noah, Splitter, Hawes, Budinger depending on where you're drafting.


Called taking the best player available, and if were even lucky enough to have Durant fall to our pick, it would be stupid not to take him seeing we need a SF to build towards the future.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

At this point in time, this man was considered a top 10 pick two years ago:










why people are takling about potential draft picks already? :whoknows:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Called taking the best player available, and if were even lucky enough to have Durant fall to our pick, it would be stupid not to take him seeing we need a SF to build towards the future.



I view Bargnani as a sf otherwise Durant would make sense.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

trick said:


> And here I thought TJ Ford was supposed to be our saviour, pass-first point guard that Toronto has been dying for all these years and one worthy to be trading a young, up-and-coming asset for...


He is the pass first point guard that we have been dying for.

But now, we don't have a second scorer..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

bigbabyjesus said:


> He is the pass first point guard that we have been dying for.
> 
> But now, we don't have a second scorer..


Oh I get it. I just thought that Ford was supposed to make everyone him better like a saviour point guard is supposed to do...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

trick said:


> At this point in time, this man was considered a top 10 pick two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oden, Noah, and Durant will almost certainly be top five picks. There are some studs in this year's drafts unlike last year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Oden, Noah, and Durant will almost certainly be top five picks. There are some studs in this year's drafts unlike last year.


Who knows if they even will declare for this year's draft. Oden has been on record stating that he'll be looking to play the full 4 years at Ohio while Noah seemed like he had nothing to gain but everything to lose by staying at Florida. Then there are some unknowns who may well blow the scouts and fans away during the tournament which may propel them ahead of some of the names already mentioned.

Too many unknowns, too many ifs, too early to tell.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I always wonder why people are such control freaks. Based on my viewing expereince over many years of watching college and NBA basketball, I always found that better shots are obtained when the play is a little more hectic and the defence has no time to set up.. i.e when no time out is called
> 
> IMO, setting up a set play is about as useless as hen**** on a pumphandle, because the defence is also able to set up and get organized. Most of the time the set play falls apart, and when you only have ten seconds to work with, there is no option #2.. the play falls apart and you have a few second to readjust and heave.
> 
> Nope, I have always admired coaches that lets his team play, because this lack of "Control Freak" actually is a better strategy. Anybody else think the same... I know Jack Armstrong does.


 its not being a control freak here. It's about having the right players on the floor as much as the right plays. 

We know how poorly our "shooters" have been shooting all game. Maybe the appropriate shooter this game was Bargs (2/3) or Garbo (who just hit a big three).

Under the FLOW of the game at THAT point of the game and understanding Mitchell's "first avail. shot" offensive scheme, we will expect the person who has the ball would take the shot. 

I just think the coach should recognized that and take the timeout to give the hot hands the shot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

trick said:


> Oh I get it. I just thought that Ford was supposed to make everyone him better like a saviour point guard is supposed to do...


No one said a pass first point guard alone would bring us to the top.

If you thought that, well then your stupid.

Get off Mike James' jock. Hows Minnesota doing with him leading the ship?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL!

I had no idea this game had already happened. I thought it was tonight.

WTF?!

No wonder this thread is so long.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> LOL!
> 
> I had no idea this game had already happened. I thought it was tonight.
> 
> ...


 lol, I was wondering where you were!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

trick said:


> Who knows if they even will declare for this year's draft. Oden has been on record stating that he'll be looking to play the full 4 years at Ohio while Noah seemed like he had nothing to gain but everything to lose by staying at Florida. Then there are some unknowns who may well blow the scouts and fans away during the tournament which may propel them ahead of some of the names already mentioned.
> 
> Too many unknowns, too many ifs, too early to tell.


Not this year.. this is a special year. 

There could be some unknowns that move into the top 10 no doubt.. but Durant, Noah, and Oden are in, and all will be top 7. 

Not too early to make that assessment with certain players.

I was not so bold last year, but this year there is reason to be,


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

bigbabyjesus said:


> Get off Mike James' jock. Hows Minnesota doing with him leading the ship?


Doing better than the Raptors, that's for sure.


----------

